# Sri Lanka Spider ID



## MindUtopia (Jan 5, 2009)

I found this guy in the Kitigula Rainforest region of Eastern Sri Lanka.  Any thoughts on an ID?  It was about 4-5 inches in LS.  I thought it was a Pokie at first in the dark, so freaked out and went running for my camera.  It wasn't, but still one of the coolest looking spiders I've seen in the wild.







Thanks!
Karen


----------



## deathwing (Jan 5, 2009)

look like a heteropoda venatoria w/ a lost front leg and another one w/ a molt problem.


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a cool find!!!


----------



## jsloan (Jan 5, 2009)

Interesting.  The left front leg was lost at some time and partially regenerated; the right front is missing completely. 

Nice picture.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice find! From here it looks more like the rear leg is missing.....hmm...


----------



## jsloan (Jan 5, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> Nice find! From here it looks more like the rear leg is missing.....hmm...


I think you're right.


----------



## Philth (Jan 5, 2009)

Dam Karen , You didn't have to go all the way to Sri Lanka to catch those. I know a spot in the Bronx  where you can catch them haha. 

Where's the pokies at ?

Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Jan 6, 2009)

Philth said:


> Where's the pokies at ?
> 
> Later, Tom


right!go find some P.smithi out there ;]


----------



## deathwing (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, upon further inspection it seems that the rear was missing and the front regenerated, thought it had a stuck leg... XD


----------



## MindUtopia (Jan 9, 2009)

Philth said:


> Dam Karen , You didn't have to go all the way to Sri Lanka to catch those. I know a spot in the Bronx  where you can catch them haha.
> 
> Where's the pokies at ?
> 
> Later, Tom



I know! I keep waiting for a darn pokie, but no luck so far.  I do have several geckos that live in my house though!


----------

